# Laser Help



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

During Halloween this year we went a local haunt called EREBUS and they had a room they called the swamp. In the room they had fog and a laser that seemed to "split" and made a water like effect about 4 feet off the ground. Does anyone have an idea of how this is done or have any idea of what I am talking about


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Was this the effect you saw?
http://www.zzounds.com/item--CHVDJPACK


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't understand the link Otaku. 

The effect you are looking for used to be called 'liquid sky' and was only available on high end lasers. Think twenty grand. Now technology has come in to play and everything is affordable now. 

Green lasers have dropped dramatically this year and are almost as cheap as red lasers. That is a positive. 

The effect comes from a single green laser being shot on a mirror that moves VERY fast back and forth on either a vertical or horizontal plane. Have you ever moved a flashlight back and forth as fast as you can? You can see 'tracers' of light. The 'liquid sky' thing is that effect maximized. The mirror is moving faster than your eyes can see, so all you visualize is the stream effect. 

Pink Floyd used to use this effect and shoot it over the crowd. The 'chemicals' that their fans were on increased the effect. 

I don't know the cost of a set up like this now, but it couldn't be more than a few hundred dollars. A lot less than it used to be, but still a lot for a home haunt. 

I have really gotten wordy in my posts lately. What the [email protected]%^&&?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Click on the Abyss Jr. effect 1 button. It shows a pic of the blue "rippling water" effect. I think it uses a pair of overlapped rotating lenses to get the ripple effect.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

slimy said:


> I didn't understand the link Otaku.
> 
> The effect you are looking for used to be called 'liquid sky' and was only available on high end lasers. Think twenty grand. Now technology has come in to play and everything is affordable now.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks to both of you for the help. Now I need to find one


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.pssl.com/bitemdetail.tpl~eqint_KeyIDdata~39067~UID~2007012809284682~newproduct~T

This unit sells for $500. You may be able to find it cheaper. You are looking for a green unit and a 'liquid sky' effect.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Without getting too technical because I am of average intelligence:googly: What is the difference between the green and the red? Does the green project further or brighter?

Lookie what I found


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Not much as far as brightness is concerned. Green is a little easier on the eye so some may say it is brighter. They have just done more with red lasers, so therfore they are cheaper. Wango bango, it's as easy as that. They are now moving blue and yellow lasers to the upper end but accessible lighting fixtures.

Green would look more like swamp water than red. But if you have red use it. Just remember to use a lot of smoke. Laser beams can't be seen unless they have something to refract from.

Where did you get your spinning mirror? The effect you have looks GREAT. I might encorporate this into my clown area. You done good, son. 

And for the record..... I have BELOW average intelligence.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Look around this site.Might find some info.Lots of lights and laser stuff.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

skullboy said:


> Look around this site.Might find some info.Lots of lights and laser stuff.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/


Cool Link!

Slimy, Here is the link for the item. I think you will like the price...

http://www.mi-lasers.com/cgi-bin/sh...hstart=0&template=Templates/SearchResult.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is a good price for the mirror
okay where would you get the laser item from and what do those run


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Otaku...
how big of a space does the ripple water effect use?


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Lilly said:


> that is a good price for the mirror
> okay where would you get the laser item from and what do those run


The lasers are all over EBAY and from what I understand, the brighter the laser (which oddly enough is higher priced) the larger the area of coverage. I am sure someone with more knowledge of lasers will be able to answer this better than I can. It is also important to remember that fog plays a large role in this effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Lilly said:


> Otaku...
> how big of a space does the ripple water effect use?


Don't know. I have seen a web site that details the effect and lists the coverage, but I don't remember where I saw that. Might have been PSSL. I'll check it out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well guys, I ordered that package from the site Otaku put up.
Now will have to see how I can put it to good use.
according to them now there is only 1 left.
Great price for all that stuff...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Got my order 2 days ago..that was fast,
can't wait to try it out..some experimenting is in order now.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Coooooool!

If there is any way you can snap pics I would be interested in seeing them. Mine came in the mail the other day and I got the power supply hooked up to it today so now its time to dig out one of the foggers and see if it works w/ the laser I have.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

mgrmax
okay, but it may be a while before I get to that experimenting.
what did you buy?


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

liquid sky....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oh... okay I thought so but wasn't sure ... I may still get that, depends on how my stuff turns/works out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How large of an area does liquid sky cover?


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

here is a great video of toon lagoon at universal studios using the liquid skies effect but if you lower it you will get the desired ripple effect.

http://www.quatraine3.com/videos2005/HHN15ToonLagoon1.MPG


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> How large of an area does liquid sky cover?


I have yet to get a laser for it so I am not sure LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't tried mine out yet so I can't tell ya either


----------

